# My first "boxes" at age 54!



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

Well, I decided to try my luck boarding over a box as it was VERY VERY flat to the snow. Got up my nerve on the flat box and went over it! :jumping1: I was very proud of myself considering my advanced age (54 for me, 59 for hubby). They had a bigger box in front of it that looked pretty scary. I would come up to it and freak out and bail. Did that a few times then I finally got the nerve up to go over it - only to have an "accident" on the flat box - which I had been going over all day no problem. I actually got a little "buttering" in on the fall - check it out and laugh with me - not at me!


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

haha nice, looks like you were having fun. 

Definitely better than my first time...no one told me to stay flat/perpendicular on the box and somehow it didn't occur to me, got on it with my toe edge and I still have the scar on my chin almost 10 years later...


----------



## Kink (Jan 6, 2015)

Congratulations on your first box, especially the bigger one, you rock! It's awesome to see you guys having so much fun and the weather looks amazing as well!

One more advice from myself, ease yourself into the boxes but try and remain relaxed on a box, there is no need to do anything while you are on them. Just get on them with a flat board, look past the box where the terrain resumes and go into autopilot mode enjoying the slide. 

Have fun and stay safe!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

:jumping1: love your attitude! Stay curious stay young 
Congrats to overcoming your initial fear, that's very cool. 

You make me curious to try as well. I've took a quick look at features in the park in Zermatt last year but just looking at them was enough to bail out n think awww no, thanks, my bones are too old... next time, I'll check if there's something comparably easy and try if I can get further than just looking n bailing. Thanks for sharing, fun is contagious


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

You guys are the best ! Love that your doign this together. As an older person myself, I can totally relate to everything your going through emotion wise. 
The good news was you didn't crash on the feature, looks like you slid off and went down in the landing ramp. Thats actually a lot better pain wise. 

Stay small and progress at your comfort level. I"ll take small victories every time !!


----------



## stillz (Jan 5, 2010)

Congratulations, keep it up! Fun video, too. Looks like you two are doing it right. Starting to ride park can be intimidating at any age, so much respect for getting out there. Like slyder said, start small and don't rush progress. Slow progress with no injuries beats fast progress with big setbacks any day. I'm quite a bit younger than the "gummers" here but my injuries definitely take longer to heal than they used to. Healthy diet/lifestyle FTW. Stay young and enjoy the stoke!


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I tried my first 2 weeks ago. It was pretty ugly. East coast ice was much faster than I wanted and I'm not good at going from a nice speed check to flat and straight in time yet. Ended up crashing off the side about 1/4 way through  It was ugly and painful!

Things are quite a bit softer now, maybe try again on Saturday. I think my son is going to take a group lesson on Sat that may bring them through the small park. I certainly haven't a clue as to how to do it


----------



## stillz (Jan 5, 2010)

Just an internet guess, but it sounds to me like you need to make your speed and directional adjustments earlier in the approach. By the time you hit the takeoff ramp, your trajectory should be set and your board totally flat-based (NO EDGING). Don't be afraid to just sideslip to a stop above the feature (after calling your drop) so that all you need to do is point it down the hill and stand there, especially on east coast "packed powder." Aim for the end of the feature. If you start to slide off early, then slide off early and stick the landing. You're guaranteed to crash if you try to change your speed/direction while sliding a feature. You can do it!


----------



## zackmorris (Feb 13, 2013)

Good job..that's awesome!


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

That looked super fun.


----------



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

The following week after this video the park crew changed the boxes and they were not flat to the ground at all - in fact they scared the shit out of me. The hubby tried them and he hit every one without a fall. They were a mix of flat - upside down v shaped and one that started with an incline then level and then inclined back down. He's getting the hang of it and says it's all about the landing and don't try to overcorrect when you are landing. He checks his speed and slows on the approach - then each time we do a run he goes a little faster. He is having fun - me on the other hand I was using a different board last weekend that does not bode well with flat basing - I'm going to change back to the board I had in this video this weekend and hopefully get up the courage to try again. I just lucked out that they were very mellow easy ones for my first tries!!! lol :jumping1:


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

that's awesome. it gives me hope that i'll still be able to ride at those ages. good for you guys. forget that "i'm too old" nonsense.


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

Yeah, I did not think I would even be riding at all when I am in my 50s...but I wish I had video of one of the guys riding with us last week. He was slaying every rail in sight in the park up at Breck--not in the beginner's park either...in the main park. This guy is actually approaching 60! Launching off kickers and everything too. Gives me some hope...just need to stop getting hurt so I am not totally crippled by arthritis when I get to that age.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Finally got home where I can see the videos. Looked fun! I like the flat box idea. The beginner park here just has the box like 8" above. Definitely more than I'm ready for!

Though I may give it a shot again this weekend.


----------



## globoat (Jan 28, 2013)

Love this stuff! I'm 34 and am trying to get enough courage to learn park stuff. I think Slyder has started a revolution for adult beginners. This week I hit a few small jumps and WIDE boxes. Keep posting those videos.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

We have some flat and small boxes as well as rails and stuff in the little park here...it gets progressively harder as you go down the run. I hit the flat box no problem last year...and then they moved the park and took out the flat box so I moved on to the bigger box with a small drop. I stuck the landing quite a few times but the times I didn't spooked me a bit. It was spring conditions at the time and there was a trench dug out on the landing in the slush from all the people riding through. If you didn't land in that exact path, it was hard not to eat shit. I've made it through a few times this season but so far I've been working more on better turns/carves. Good for you getting in there!


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

I hit a few ride on boxes (~1 foot above ground) this last week, it was fun. Then decided to move up to a jump on metal pipe. Wrong move, I ate shit. 

I think I need to work on boardslides on ride on boxes, then jump on boxes, then pipes.


----------



## JH84 (Nov 30, 2014)

I mostly just do jumps. I've really been working on 1's and 3's. I can do them but I'm sure I look like a ballerina. Haha

Rainbow boxes and rails are my favorite! I'm trying to get to the point where I can do more than 50/50s though. Its definitely tough to build up the confidence to try new stuff. Wish I would've learned all that stuff when I was a kid.

Looks like you're having fun!


----------



## mikeLA (Dec 28, 2014)

I love the video and the energy you guys have!


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Great job! love the fact you guys are doing it, keep it up:happy:


----------



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

Well, when you see a little 3-4 year old kid go over the boxes that I was afraid of - I finally said to myself, "If they can do it surely "I" can". Funny how it took a few little kids to get me to want to try this! lol:jumping1:


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

funny you should say that because i have a similar story. the reason why i decided to start bombing straight down steep trails is because i was on the lift one time and i saw little kid on skis just tuck and bomb straight down a pretty steep trail and i was like "man, i wanna do that" lol.


----------



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

SkullAndXbones said:


> funny you should say that because i have a similar story. the reason why i decided to start bombing straight down steep trails is because i was on the lift one time and i saw little kid on skis just tuck and bomb straight down a pretty steep trail and i was like "man, i wanna do that" lol.


I know - those little kids on the hills are FEARLESS!!! I tend to think ahead of how much it will hurt afterwards if I fall - all fear here! lol:scared1:


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

firstx1017 said:


> I know - those little kids on the hills are FEARLESS!!! I tend to think ahead of how much it will hurt afterwards if I fall - all fear here! lol:scared1:


Yup. I know how much it hurts me when I fall at times. It always makes me feel a bit ashamed when you have those tiny kids flying by you on the mountain. But, like you said, they're fearless and when they fall, they get right back up.

After a snowboard accident that caused internal bleeding ~12 years ago @ Okemo, I no longer flat-base and bomb entire runs.:facepalm3:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

firstx1017 said:


> Well, when you see a little 3-4 year old kid go over the boxes that I was afraid of -* I finally said to myself, "If they can do it surely "I" can".* Funny how it took a few little kids to get me to want to try this! lol:jumping1:


That is the _exact_ same flawed logic I used to justify my attempt at skiing 37 years ago!  :laugh: Same goes for my first go on a skateboard, as well as an epic fail of a "boogie board" attempt in 15-20+' storm surf! None of which ended well for me! :blink: 

For my own well being,.. I have learned not to let those little pre-school bastards effect my ego! _Fruntin' little rubber boned shits that they are!!!_  :lol:

Awesome job on those boxes!  Have fun,.. Be careful, be safe!

:hairy:


----------



## firstx1017 (Jan 10, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> That is the _exact_ same flawed logic I used to justify my attempt at skiing 37 years ago!  :laugh: Same goes for my first go on a skateboard, as well as an epic fail of a "boogie board" attempt in 15-20+' storm surf! None of which ended well for me! :blink:
> 
> For my own well being,.. I have learned not to let those little pre-school bastards effect my ego! _Fruntin' little rubber boned shits that they are!!!_  :lol:
> 
> ...


Well, to be honest - if you look at the video the box was totally flat to the ground - buried in snow - why they did it like that that day I'll never know - but that is why I decided to try it because it was flat. The one in front of it was a little taller and it just look too scary - like I said until I saw a 3-4 year old bony little whippersnapper slowly go over it. So, as slow as the kid was going I thought I "could" try it. Just took me about 5-6 attempts before I first went over it. Then the following weekend the park crew made them way too tall and scary. We'll see how this weekend goes.... lol


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

firstx1017 said:


> I know - those little kids on the hills are FEARLESS!!! I tend to think ahead of how much it will hurt afterwards if I fall - all fear here! lol:scared1:


ironically it's USUALLY the falls that happen when you're going slow and easy that hurt the most.


----------



## 61ragtop (Aug 7, 2012)

That is awesome that you are both boarding and pushing your comfort level still!!! and having fun doing it!!! I am 38and went to a board camp this past summer and it was scary too getting into park riding at almost 40. but we are only as young as we act!!!

As some mentioned already here is some advice I got at camp that was a life saver for boxes/rails....

Keep your legs/knees loose, keep a flat base, and look where you want to go as in to the end of the box or even past it.

Keep shredding and enjoying life like you are still 20!! I know I will be :jumping1:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

SkullAndXbones said:


> ironically it's USUALLY the falls that happen when you're going slow and easy that hurt the most.


I can vouche for this truth


----------



## snowbrdr (Oct 18, 2010)

Yea! Old farts unite!! I'm almost 61 and been snowboarding for about 10 years. I skied for a few before that. My buddy who's a couple years younger than me and I go riding a lot and get our share of comments on the lift lines... Me and my grey, ice encrusted soul patch, we get comments about our age.. Mostly positive. I did have a very active youth with competition water skiing and skateboarding so it was not a huge deal to pick up. I get the fact that the falls can be really hard but snowboarding, for me, is way easier on the knees than skiing, and I have one knee that's had a couple operations already. I plan to snowboard as long as I can and health permitting, I will be out there into my 80s. I love it. I stay mostly to black groomers on the east coast but will do some boxes, glades and whatever... always challenging myself. I think it's the adrenaline junkie in me.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

slyder said:


> I can vouche for this truth


On the East Coast, I disagree completely. My one really bad crash/accident where I sustained internal bleeding was most certainly a result of too much speed. Well, that, accompanied with the catching of my toe edge and ice.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

snowbrdr said:


> Yea! Old farts unite!! I'm almost 61 and been snowboarding for about 10 years. I skied for a few before that. My buddy who's a couple years younger than me and I go riding a lot and get our share of comments on the lift lines... Me and my grey, ice encrusted soul patch, we get comments about our age.. Mostly positive. I did have a very active youth with competition water skiing and skateboarding so it was not a huge deal to pick up. I get the fact that the falls can be really hard but snowboarding, for me, is way easier on the knees than skiing, and I have one knee that's had a couple operations already. I plan to snowboard as long as I can and health permitting, I will be out there into my 80s. I love it. I stay mostly to black groomers on the east coast but will do some boxes, glades and whatever... always challenging myself. I think it's the adrenaline junkie in me.


:jumping1: :woohoo: ditto, 57 and been at it since 44.


----------



## snowbrdr (Oct 18, 2010)

Jcb890 said:


> On the East Coast, I disagree completely. My one really bad crash/accident where I sustained internal bleeding was most certainly a result of too much speed. Well, that, accompanied with the catching of my toe edge and ice.


Yea, I would much prefer a slow speed fall than a high speed one. Have to say most of my falls, tg, are tripping over my bindings skating to the lift.



wrathfuldeity said:


> :jumping1: :woohoo: ditto, 57 and been at it since 44.


Cool!!!!!:snowboard1:


----------



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

I feel like as we age, doing anything that takes physical skill allows us to celebrate as if we were kids again. Had we been between say 15-30, we would not be 'allowed' to celebrate such "minor" accomplishments which to us older riders is AWESOME.
I'm stoked when I do a tail grab and a second of air. I've still got some time to go before I hit my 50's at 43 currenly, however I highly doubt I will be able to ride then.  I already have too many issues to name. 
Yesterday, I switched to a duck stance and started learning to ride switch. I was TERRIFIED to go from my heel edge to toe. I have no idea how I even learned to ride really lol. I did manage by the end of the evening to ride some greens but, when I go side to side on blues sharply, transitioning over to edges is so much more difficult. 
Again, I dont know how I learned to ride. I couldnt ride a green for some reason. I basically just slipped and slide back and forth on edges and needed the space of a wide open blue slope vs a green trail. 
Oh well, it's an accomplishment none the less. I hear lessons for older people are the way to go now. Learning on your own takes much longer. I didnt have the money for lesson so I opted to learn the hard way I guess.


----------



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

SkullAndXbones said:


> funny you should say that because i have a similar story. the reason why i decided to start bombing straight down steep trails is because i was on the lift one time and i saw little kid on skis just tuck and bomb straight down a pretty steep trail and i was like "man, i wanna do that" lol.


So, Im a very good skier so probably not very qualified to say this but, it's MUCH easier to fall on skis. The only downside is being locked into an edge and a lean on a high speed turn, trying to get out of that and accidently being thrown back into a similar edge pointing you toward dangerous objects. I've had a few scares. 

Falling on a board sucks. It's like god himself is slamming you as hard as possible to the ground. Catch a toeside back edge and you land sideways, immediately being flung around like a ragdoll after your board tip launches you, causing you to twist and fling around until you can halt the chaos. Heel edge , can be worse. The very sudden drop onto the butt is horrible. I've gotten to the point now that I'm good enough to catch myself somewhat to mitigate the issue, absorbing some of that in my hands/elbows, but at HIGH speeds it's impossible to get back there quick enough.

I was just clocked at 52mph two weekends ago. I ALMOST fell and would have likely traveled at least the length of a football field. I wasnt worried as the snow wasnt solid east coast ice as it normally is, and I was going downhill pretty steeply which is usually easier for me to fall on than the more gentle runs. Those are the ones that hurt the worst.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Congrats!! You'll definitely take a few spills while you're learning, but after that, you won't. And you'll discover that, unless you're really sending it to next-level trickery, even when you do fall it rarely hurts as much as you think it will!



firstx1017 said:


> He's getting the hang of it and says it's all about the landing and don't try to overcorrect when you are landing.


So, when you're landing, you do want to let your knees flex like shock absorbers. If you land stiff, there's a much better chance you'll eat it.

The other thing, and I think someone else mentioned this, is that you cannot edge on a box. That will end in failure 99% of the time.

And last but not least: do not fight it. If you feel yourself losing your balance, slipping off early, etc., just roll off and ride away. Your natural instinct will be to fight it and try to "hold on". You'll get over that instinct the first few times you bail, and with a little practice, you'll intuitively know when you're about to lose it, and you'll develop the reaction and board control to dismount gracefully, without going face-first.

Cheers!


----------

